# Homemade Paper Tuner



## Stuka0311 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice!! What metal did you use to hold the paper tight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

25 inch shelf hanger....home depot


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice. I made one similar to this as well. Works great 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Frederick D. Be said:


> 25 inch shelf hanger....home depot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


....then drilled the holes and used a 1/4 in - 20 x 1 wing nut screw to hold. Drilled the hole just smaller than the screw so I could use the pvc to create its own threads. Now.....do not need a nut on the back....so long as someone does not overtighten the screw and strip my pvc threads.


----------



## AKRON (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice. I’m stealing your design.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

AKRON said:


> Very nice. I’m stealing your design.


Only change would be to make the window bigger but 2 uses later and am extremely happy[emoji1787]......steal away[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

One more thing....the paper is the painters paper roll 18 inch and it has a 5/8 diameter tube so used 1/2 pvc for the top bar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Red1980 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice paper tuner.


----------



## bunson007 (Dec 13, 2013)

👍


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

I made one similar to this a while back, now that I see yours I like the design better and am going to have to modify mine. Yours looks much more stable. Mine just had one leg on each side going up to where the roll of paper sits and a cross bar about 3' down from the roll and I just clamp the paper to the bottom cross bar. The uprights on mine flex and lean a little and it makes me worry about getting inconsistent up/down signs or it flexing too much and breaking the PVC. I'll definitely have to change mine up this spring.


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

I like this I’m making one


----------



## Kanoe2 (Dec 11, 2019)

Awesome.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

The total cost of this would be about would be about 45-50 dollars. 5 - 10 ft x 1 in pvc, 1 - 10 ft x 1 in pvc, 8 - 1 in x 1 in elbows, 8 - 1 x 1 x 1 T-joints, 2 - 1 x 1 x 1/2 T-joints, 2 - 25 in metal shelf hangars, 4 - 1/4 in wing nuts, 1 - 18 inch painters paper roll, 2 - 3/4 in O rings, and 2 - 3/4 water hose washers (these are used to tighten up the roll to keep if from free wheeling and dumping paper everywhere. 1 - miter joint saw was used...do not use a hack saw as your cuts will be too uneven.
Fred


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

I need to do one as well...


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

They are not hard to build.......takes about 2 hours.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mossyhead (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job. I’m going to use this idea. Thanks


----------



## Shooter1543 (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks Good. I have a similar one I built a few years ago.


----------



## Holmboy11 (Dec 27, 2019)

Looks good, great idea.


----------



## rojo grande (Dec 29, 2019)

That is great. I made one out of a few 2x4's I had laying around and it served its purpose, but in the end it was cheap and not as practical as I was hoping. I will have to try to build one like this one of these cold winter days.


----------



## juliekbergen (Sep 22, 2019)

Very nice! I almost went that route but then found the Saunders Best Shot paper tuner. It's really portable, hooks right onto my tripod, and refills with a roll of waxed paper from the grocery store.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## jcr4146 (Feb 26, 2017)

Very nice. Mine is similar but I added a single bar on the bottom and just clamp the paper to the bar.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Finally found the original thread where I got the picture from. From Pipewelderlu350 in Reno in 2011....looks like he has not been on the forum for a while. There were some other interesting notes about add-ons...may want to check those out. Cheers!
Fred

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1439928


----------



## bzrkr77 (Dec 20, 2019)

Does it matter what type of paper that you use for this type of setup?


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

No....I went with the painters paper cause it was in front of me. But I also wanted to keep the width of the tuner to less thann 30. Make your plan/diagram to accommodate [emoji847]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsundste (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice, looks like a simple way to paper tune.


----------



## Nate0311 (Jan 8, 2020)

Awesome! I will be duplicating this


----------



## Frank Eaton (Dec 31, 2019)

Nice, I will be copying your design as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Here is mine I built several years ago. I can roll up the paper as I shoot it up.


----------



## adamkeske (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks simple and effective, good idea.


----------



## upchurch_k (Jan 13, 2020)

Pretty slick set up there.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice


----------



## DaveMFLock (Aug 1, 2016)

I like this!!! I have to build one.


----------



## Gentry0621 (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice design


----------



## bzrkr77 (Dec 20, 2019)

Frederick D. Be said:


> No....I went with the painters paper cause it was in front of me. But I also wanted to keep the width of the tuner to less thann 30. Make your plan/diagram to accommodate [emoji847]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Paper that comes on a big roll seems like it would be more convenient, if one were to do a lot of paper tuning.


----------



## TFA (Jan 11, 2018)

How sturdy is it for moving around to store when not in use? Looks like it would work great.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

TFA said:


> How sturdy is it for moving around to store when not in use? Looks like it would work great.


Hi...easy to move and light weight. I have used this a bunch since I built it.....good investment of time/money.
Fred


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sageland (Oct 17, 2018)

Well done. Do you have a cut list ?


----------



## Neoech (Dec 4, 2018)

how much do you think you have in it? $


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Sageland said:


> Well done. Do you have a cut list ?


Hi....the list was at the beginning I believe. As for the price....I think I have about 45 in it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## indestructible (Feb 16, 2020)

Bumping this to the top of the project list.


----------



## Berryg (Feb 16, 2020)

looks good


----------



## buckcrazy_98 (Feb 12, 2020)

Good idea. I'm going to be building one as soon as I can get to a hardware store.


----------



## xhitter (Feb 8, 2016)

It looks like it will work well.


----------



## Ethan Nunnery (Dec 23, 2018)

good idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

Will have to make one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## BlanchardRvrBuc (Feb 18, 2020)

does anyone ever use news paper to tune with on there paper tuner?


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

BlanchardRvrBuc said:


> does anyone ever use news paper to tune with on there paper tuner?


Hi....you could...just have to modify it. But, it was just as easy to include the smaller tube at the top to accommodate the painters roll. Just for everyone's information, I have used this more than I ever thought I would. It is and was an extremely good investment of time/labor/funds that I will utilize for a long time. It is not heavy but it is a little bulky. Another option would be to cut down the size and hang the "window from the ceiling or whatever room you would like. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## Dalyjl3 (Aug 11, 2019)

Love it! Starting to get into the DIY tuning myself! Might take this idea and see what I can come up with!


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

If you’re limited on space you can shorten up your tuner and hang it from the ceiling, tree, wherever you may need it. You could leave it unglued and push it all together when needed then disassemble when not in use if space is an issue or need it portable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

b2sandshee said:


> If you’re limited on space you can shorten up your tuner and hang it from the ceiling, tree, wherever you may need it. You could leave it unglued and push it all together when needed then disassemble when not in use if space is an issue or need it portable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect...hoping you would show yours off....nice.[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampDonkey502 (Aug 20, 2014)

gotta make one of these!


----------



## Smoothie25 (May 30, 2015)

I like B2's build, could easily be stored. I have a cheap chronograph and use clothespins to attach a sheet of paper to shoot through for paper tuning. Works well for me...


----------



## nlpinc (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## IdahoHunter208 (Feb 24, 2020)

Has anyone tried using a chronograph and clipped paper to the front "bars" and used it for both paper tuning and to determine FPS?


----------



## washingtonchan (Feb 27, 2020)

Wow real groovy!


----------



## Heath423 (Jun 10, 2019)

Great build. Looks very practical.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Are you guys leaving the connections unglued? Just wondering how you replace the paper roll?


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

IdahoHunter208 said:


> Has anyone tried using a chronograph and clipped paper to the front "bars" and used it for both paper tuning and to determine FPS?


I haven't done it myself thru my chrono but I've seen a video of someone doing it though!


----------



## Arrowninja (May 21, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the share!


----------



## Kaprea30 (Feb 25, 2020)

Gonna have to steal this idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmickey (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

This is awesome, I’m doing it


----------



## OrancoAaron (Mar 19, 2020)

awesome build! You might want to add a little more weight to the base though in case something knocks it over


----------



## ben280 (Mar 5, 2016)

Very cool design. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

OrancoAaron said:


> awesome build! You might want to add a little more weight to the base though in case something knocks it over


Sandbags if needed....keeps it simple[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Smoothie25 said:


> I like B2's build, could easily be stored. I have a cheap chronograph and use clothespins to attach a sheet of paper to shoot through for paper tuning. Works well for me...


This is what I had been doing and it worked really well. But was tuning my wife’s bow Sunday and she accidentally shot the chronograph and destroyed it. So now I’m gonna be out the funds for a new chronograph plus building a paper tuning stand. But s—- happens.


----------



## Hunterncoach (Sep 10, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Jarrod Robran (Jan 2, 2015)

Putting a "shelf" on the back for a block would make this a killer set up. Nice work.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Smoothie25 said:


> I like B2's build, could easily be stored. I have a cheap chronograph and use clothespins to attach a sheet of paper to shoot through for paper tuning. Works well for me...


I like it to but I do not tune under an eave or in the house....and the only problem with this would be you have to hang it. So, if you do not have that luxury then you need a stand. Both are great for what they are intended.....keeping in mind where you intend to use them. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## Trevor.H (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Gdog281 (Apr 17, 2020)

Great work! I will have to build one in not to long!


----------



## Dcrowe86 (Jun 24, 2019)

That's great!


----------



## wruss303 (Sep 13, 2016)

Definitely going to copy that! Looks great.


----------



## perry296 (Oct 11, 2018)

Used on of these for a couple of years and they work great.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Still using the heck out this[emoji41]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdm1991 (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like a good weekend project


----------



## Rsnyder (Aug 9, 2014)

Definitely gonna build the smaller version, can hang outside off of the target roof.


----------



## russr (Jan 16, 2014)

Loving this thread!
Anyone done something like this, but "hinged" so that one could fold it up and hang it somewhere when it's in storage?

russ


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

russr said:


> Loving this thread!
> Anyone done something like this, but "hinged" so that one could fold it up and hang it somewhere when it's in storage?
> 
> russ


Look back at post #54...Braylen made that one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

Excellent work


----------



## Cj_quatto (Sep 18, 2019)

Great design


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Keep this going as these are not hard to make. There are different ways you can make these....be creative. :wink:


----------



## MultifuelA2 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks a lot slicker than the -cardboard box with holes cut in it- trick I find myself using.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## etrips (Nov 21, 2019)

Frederick D. Be said:


> Keep this going as these are not hard to make. There are different ways you can make these....be creative. :wink:


Do you have rough dimensions / lengths you used?


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

etrips said:


> Do you have rough dimensions / lengths you used?


Hi...if you look at the first posts through about #14 I gave lengths and some directions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

Good looking set-up, looking to make something similar to this. Also a good looking Oklahoma Joe smoker in the back.


----------



## NockSteady (May 23, 2020)

Looks great, do you think old wrapping paper would work?


----------



## rxit (Jun 7, 2020)

Great idea, thank you for sharing.


----------



## ZX-6R_Zac (Mar 11, 2020)

This looks perfect. I might finally get around to setting one up so I don't have to go to the shop to do it.


----------



## ZX-6R_Zac (Mar 11, 2020)

As a side note, you could probably put all the individual pieces in a box with instructions and sell those. Haha.


----------



## Ajvandenbosch8 (Feb 6, 2020)

Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapassasin696 (Jun 9, 2020)

awesome ideas


----------



## trdtnlbwhntr (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Pioush (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice, good luck with it


----------



## Jkmitch (Oct 8, 2018)

Ive been looking at building one with 2x4's and running a piece of pvc through the holes on the stand but wasn't sure how i would do the holder on the bottom to hold the paper tight.


----------



## sdh1994 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good build


----------



## imbeam (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks to this, I WILL DO IT RIGHT NOW! 
Brilliant


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

That will work much more efficient than my method. Taping paper to ladder rungs. Works the same but more effort!


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

clever


----------



## Daniels12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice Work


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

This has to be one of the most used builds for me....I used it again yesterday! So easy to build.


----------



## N1nja3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice build! Might copy this


----------



## GetBent207 (Jul 24, 2017)

That's A1


----------



## Sd375 (Apr 25, 2019)

Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmharp03 (Jul 24, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Here we go....back to the top for an easy project for X Mas!


----------



## PintlerRangehunter (Dec 13, 2020)

Looks good! I've got a similar set up. Gets the job done.


----------



## Telldor (Oct 12, 2020)

This is awesome


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

I cannot count the times I have used this paper tuner. Others need to chime in with their ideas.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Made this to come apart to make it easier to transport.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

kballer1 said:


> Made this to come apart to make it easier to transport.


Now we're talking....share 'em folks...show off what you made as these get used🤣


----------



## David D. 75 (Aug 31, 2016)

Frederick D. Be said:


> Had a little fun today putting this together. Not too difficult and sure beats buying one. Saw this on a thread from years ago but cannot find that thread....credit where it is due.
> View attachment 7007279
> View attachment 7007277
> View attachment 7007275
> ...


 love it!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks for sharing this one. you did a great job with a great vision to functionality. I'm having a young man build one out for us. 

Thanks for the parts list which will be pefect for a 1 trip to Home Deport instead of back and forthing it. 

Much appreciated !


----------



## EdMa (Jun 29, 2021)

Frederick D. Be said:


> Had a little fun today putting this together. Not too difficult and sure beats buying one. Saw this on a thread from years ago but cannot find that thread....credit where it is due.
> View attachment 7007279
> View attachment 7007277
> View attachment 7007275
> ...


So cool, definitely gonna make one


----------



## Clicker55 (Nov 6, 2021)

Man, some of you guys are handy af! Lol


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

These are not hard to make at all....just takes a little while. I use it a lot....as all of the others on here that shared theirs do to. Braylen made the hanging version and that looks really nice.


----------



## Davelefty (Nov 1, 2021)

very nice design


----------



## zotparkerm (Oct 2, 2015)

Excellent work
I have built a couple over the years but may need to copy this 
My current method seems to be lacking something in that I never get clean bullet holes as the painters paper seems to hang too loose 
Yes, tuned bow and competent form, shoot bullets with bareshaft all day long, but fletched always pulls a funny extra rip 😡


----------



## Echo Seven (Oct 29, 2021)

And another variant. Duct tape (red) wraps are thick enough to cause painters masking paper roll to have resistance. Top 1/2” PVC tube rolls up the paper to pull out clean “face”. All came from HD. Mine stands upon two 1.25” PVC pipe legs with X 1.25” PVC base


----------



## 9092SD (Mar 18, 2021)

Looks good - thanks for sharing!


----------



## drake.fordyce (Nov 6, 2021)

Appreciate the post. Just got the RTX 40 and wanted to build my own so i could do it at home.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Echo Seven said:


> And another variant. Duct tape (red) wraps are thick enough to cause painters masking paper roll to have resistance. Top 1/2” PVC tube rolls up the paper to pull out clean “face”. All came from HD. Mine stands upon two 1.25” PVC pipe legs with X 1.25” PVC base


Very nice…..thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbutterfield (Nov 15, 2019)

Look great. I have a similar one but have been using clamps to hold the paper (huge pain). Might have to mod to match this setup.


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

Will be building one of these soon.


----------

